# New store duluth/suwanee/John's Creek area



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

MarineDesigns
3495 Peachtree Parkway
Suite 103 Suwanee
678-513-4653
marinedesignsatlanta.com

Small store, brand new. More salt than fresh, but does have 4 "units" of freshwater. Mostly cichlids and community fish. Fish are labeled by lakes, but not by species. Has live brine shrimp, lots of frozen food, full complement of supplies & meds. Not yet buying from locals except for sunpet, will special order stuff.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

is this your store???


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

No it isn't her store. She just it telling people about it. IE so people like me know the closest place to get there emergency meds and such when we can't wait for shipping.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

right ikevi, I don't have a store. This new place is now the closest place for live food for me.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya, Its a nice place. Robin's the owner there. They have a pretty nice selection of saltwater.

-Carlo


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

reasonabily priced???


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

pullins125 said:


> reasonabily priced???


I thought so. 

-Carlo


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

that good. ill have to head that way soon


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bottle of Prazipro was $15. N. of McGinnis Ferry, S. of Brookwood (where the target is).


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

next to Moe's & Jersey Mike's...same shopping center.

-Carlo


----------



## laurie346 (Dec 10, 2008)

*other fish stores in atlanta?*

Where else is a good place to buy tropical fish in Atlanta?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=116890397610105302838.000448c1e5bef6e3777d3


----------



## laurie346 (Dec 10, 2008)

any that you recommend?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try to get the fish you want from a club member at the Jan. 8 meeting post what you want on the AAAA board, http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/index.php. There's also an old thread here: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/atlanta-area-aquarium-association/18203-all-lfs-atlanta-area.html. Its been awhile since I bought fish at a store.


----------

